# Radio Shack at The Dollar Store



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I did not think much of this the first time I saw it at the dollar store but over the weekend I saw it again at a completly different dollar store. Basically it looked like someone scoped up all the electronics that radio shack is no longer interested in selling and shipped it all off to dollar stores. Project boards and boxes leds resistors everything so keep your eyes out who knows where you might find this stuff.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You're right on the money SM! I forgot about the $ store finds. I find those kind of thing's also, even usb cords and adapter's, leds, fire wires, network cable and all kind's of stuff related.
Thank's for the reminder!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Really!

I am going to stop by ours and check this out!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

awww man, hubby is gonna love hearing this...... :googly: LOL Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

It just depends on if the perticular owner obtained these type of items at his dollor store, but it's worth a look!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yea I have not seen it at every store but a a few here and there


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Went to three dollar stores yesterday. No such luck. I'll keep trying.


----------

